# Invest in tip signs for your vehicle!!



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

I've been driving for Uber and Lyft for nine months now. Tips are a rarity from Uber as they don't give the pax the option on the app. lyft does give the pax the option so I get tips approximately 40% of the time. I may have received $50 in tips total my first eight months with Uber. I purchased two signs a month ago that hang from the back of my head rests stating "Tips are appreciated but not required. Tips are not included in the fare". Last week alone I made $40 in tips on 12 rides. Consider purchasing these signs as they do really work . The signs cost approximately $8-$9 online. 
The best investment you'll make.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

But how are your ratings?


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

I started at 4.84. I'm still at 4.84.


----------



## Dennisvaz (Dec 24, 2016)

They come two per, but I only need one. I have a small trash can hanging on the back of the center console, I placed it on the lid. $5.00 for the print out, worth it. After printing them out I had Staples print them on heaver stock and had them laminated. Definitely a difference in tipping. I have a 5 star rating. All I can say is make it when you can. Google buy Uber tip signs, there is a variety.


----------



## Dennisvaz (Dec 24, 2016)

Here's where I got mine $5.00 getubertipsign.com


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

They work GREAT!! Absolutely worth the small investment. My tips have been amazing. My ratings have not been affected either.


----------



## Dennisvaz (Dec 24, 2016)

I agree. With surge being guess work, (even if your app say's your in a surge, the rider might not be calling from a surge area, you ain't getting it) and Uber taking 25%, gas on the rise... and tip's aren't tax deductible.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

The bucks county guy said:


> I started at 4.84. I'm still at 4.84.


Make sure you take them off after you accept surge ping.


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

Bulls23 said:


> Make sure you take them off after you accept surge ping.


Hell no. They stay up!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The bucks county guy said:


> Hell no. They stay up!!


I have taken them down during surges before but I had a Microsoft guy give me a tip on a 3x surge. He argued Microsoft was paying for his trip so he had a tip to spare. Loved it


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I have taken them down during surges before but I had a Microsoft guy give me a tip on a 3x surge. He argued Microsoft was paying for his trip so he had a tip to spare. Loved it


Was the tip sign up or down?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The bucks county guy said:


> Was the tip sign up or down?


It was down


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> It was down


I understand your theory about it. I don't get a lot of surge pricing trips. 3 total last year.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I leave my tablet with the tipping option up at all times. Still managed to make another $20 in tips on a day I did 17 trips with 15 of them being in a surge. Rating took a slight hit .01 but probably mostly because they were having to pay surge


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

15 of 17 in surge? That's amazing. I've had 3 surge rides in the last eight months driving with Uber.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

The bucks county guy said:


> 15 of 17 in surge? That's amazing. I've had 3 surge rides in the last eight months driving with Uber.


We just had the Phoenix Open here with over 300,000 in attendance so the map was pretty much red for 2 days straight. It the norm by any means


----------

